# Help with emails disappearing on my ipad



## KindleGirl

I have an iPad 1 and suddenly it is only showing my emails from yesterday and today. I have the setting set to show the 75 most recent emails, but for some reason it isn't showing me any more than 2 days worth, which is only a handful of emails. I've looked thru the settings and don't see anything else that I need to change. Am I missing something?? Frontier is my email carrier....anyone else having issues?


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

KindleGirl said:


> I have an iPad 1 and suddenly it is only showing my emails from yesterday and today. I have the setting set to show the 75 most recent emails, but for some reason it isn't showing me any more than 2 days worth, which is only a handful of emails. I've looked thru the settings and don't see anything else that I need to change. Am I missing something?? Frontier is my email carrier....anyone else having issues?


Could it be your email carrier or settings on that end or maybe it is delayed?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you scroll down the list, does it say "Load more emails?"

Betsy


----------



## mscottwriter

I have the same problem, but because I also get e-mails on my Blackberry, I thought that maybe some e-mails were getting dropped between the two devices.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you scroll down the list, does it say "Load more emails?"
> 
> Betsy


what Betsy said!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you scroll down the list, does it say "Load more emails?"
> 
> Betsy


Nope, doesn't say anything. After the last email it is totally blank. At the very bottom of the screen it says the time that it last updated (which is current). It shows new incoming mail, but seems to drop anything older than 2 days.


----------



## sem

Try turning the iPad OFF - not just put to sleep. Hold the top button down until theslider to turn off shows. Let it set a bit and turn it back on. This may not help but rebooting is always my first choice when things go south!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> Nope, doesn't say anything. After the last email it is totally blank. At the very bottom of the screen it says the time that it last updated (which is current). It shows new incoming mail, but seems to drop anything older than 2 days.


When you're looking at it with the date updated at the bottom, try dragging upward on the blank area to see if it says "Load More Messages." If that doesn't work, if you've got it set to show 75 emails, try setting it to show 200. Just to see what happens.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When you're looking at it with the date updated at the bottom, try dragging upward on the blank area to see if it says "Load More Messages." If that doesn't work, if you've got it set to show 75 emails, try setting it to show 200. Just to see what happens
> 
> Betsy


No, scrolling down doesn't give me any more options to load more emails. I changed the setting to 200 emails and that didn't change anything either.

Mscott mentioned above about emails being dropped between devices and I have to wonder at this point if that isn't what is happening. I think I checked email on my iPod touch the other day and it seems like after that I noticed the problem. I don't know why that would happen but it appears that may be it since nothing else is helping.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just to make sure we're talking about the same thing--I'm not talking about scrolling down, I'm actually talking about holding your finger down and dragging the screen up with your fingertip.  (Perhaps that's what you mean, too, but scrolling means something different to me, I do that with a flick of my finger.) On mine, that's what it takes to get the "Load More Messages" line to appear.

At any rate, if you don't have your account set up to leave copies on the server on your other device, it could be that, as you said, checking the email with the i'Touch could be the cause.  Have you checked your settings on the i'Touch?

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just to make sure we're talking about the same thing--I'm not talking about scrolling down, I'm actually talking about holding your finger down and dragging the screen up with your fingertip. (Perhaps that's what you mean, too, but scrolling means something different to me, I do that with a flick of my finger.) On mine, that's what it takes to get the "Load More Messages" line to appear.
> 
> At any rate, if you don't have your account set up to leave copies on the server on your other device, it could be that, as you said, checking the email with the i'Touch could be the cause. Have you checked your settings on the i'Touch?
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, we're both talking about the same kind of 'scrolling'. No other messages show at the bottom. I checked the settings on my Touch and it was set to show the most recent 50 messages...which is way more than it was actually showing, so I'm not sure what is going on. It still seems to be a mystery. All of my messages show on my PC as normal and they haven't disappeared from there, so I assume it's an issue with the iPad or Touch. I've set both devices to show the most recent 75 messages, so I guess I'll just see if it ever happens again.

Thanks for your help, Betsy.


----------



## Kindy1

1. Go to settings.
2. Choose mail, contacts, calendars.
3. Select your email account.
4. Change the setting of mail days to sync. Mine was at 3 days and my mail disappeared after 3 days. Now it is set to no limit.


----------



## mooshie78

Thanks for that info, I'd missed that setting.  I put mine to one month just for my work e-mail as I've had times in meetings etc. where I couldn't get an e-mail I needed from a week or two prior.  Unlimited would be too much given how many e-mails I get, so a month is a good balance as I seldom need an e-mail older than that.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Best thing to do: Don't set it at 75 most recent emails.
The iPad does weird stuff for me too sometimes.
I suggest leaving it at default settings.
Then, turn it off and on again.


----------

